
MIT researchers are now 3D printing glass - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/31/mit-researchers-are-now-3d-printing-glass/
======
sahin-boydas
[https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/full/10.1089/3dp.2018.0157](https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/full/10.1089/3dp.2018.0157)

